# Knicks rumors



## loverntse (Jul 15, 2002)

The Knicks are in the mix for Utah's 6-11 free-agent center Jarron Collins.the the whole news is at http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/19237.htm

utah jazz is going sign Donyell Marshall and trade him with Raptors the raptor going trade Jerome Williams and Michael Bradley to jazz


----------



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

There are like 3 other knicks rumors going around right now (ok like 10, but 3 that I'm paying attention to) and the url is http://insidehoops.com/nba_rumors.shtml


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

the knicks definitely need to make a move. their 2 best players are shooting guards, they have three point guards, and no centers or small forwards.


----------



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

Actually their best player is a PF named Antonio Mcdyess, well at if he is able to turn into the player he was before his injury.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

if healthy yes but until he shows that, he's behind houston and spree.


----------

